# Welcome to Nickville



## PC9850 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello everyone, I just signed up here and see many familiar names from the other forums. Thought I'd include the latest pictures of my almost completed layout as part of my introduction. I'll add to this thread as I do more:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow!! You have a nice setup


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice layout, nice to see some overflow from OGR dropping by our little sandbox.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it! What a fun looking setup.

I got a kick out of your leaning-tower of Pisa restaraunt ... my kids and I drove by one just like that on Rt 1 north of Boston the other day ... we did a double-take when we saw the big leaning tower!

Welcome onboard!

TJ


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome. That is a great looking layout. You might make me a fan of O scale.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

That is a slick looking setup!


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice layout... I love all the details you put into the town. Well done!


----------



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

How did you make the building backdrop in the second to last image? I have an idea for doing something similar.


----------



## PC9850 (Aug 16, 2012)

That seems to be the feature I get the most questions about. Here is a link to the photo album for the project, with instructional captions:

https://picasaweb.google.com/106303554815101211628/Backdrop?authkey=Gv1sRgCNSJ_p7I19-jmQE


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Amazing layout! Wouldn't mind seeing more pictures!

-J.


----------



## PC9850 (Aug 16, 2012)

I had forgotten to update this thread with the latest photos, my bad!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice PC, I did not comment on your first pictures/post.

I must have missed it, looks like your town got invaded by large people.

I like the town, nice layout.:thumbsup:

Welcome to the site.


----------



## PC9850 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ah yes, those crazy 10-foot 750 pound people Department 56 made to go with their otherwise decently O-scale buildings. They still bring back the memories of Christmas though so I decided to keep them 

(I had forgotten to mention all the Department 56 items belonged to my late mother. We used to set them up next to the tree every Christmas until she was diagnosed with terminal cancer about four years ago.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

PC9850 said:


> Ah yes, those crazy 10-foot 750 pound people Department 56 made to go with their otherwise decently O-scale buildings. They still bring back the memories of Christmas though so I decided to keep them
> 
> (I had forgotten to mention all the Department 56 items belonged to my late mother. We used to set them up next to the tree every Christmas until she was diagnosed with terminal cancer about four years ago.)



My mother must have everyone they ever made, along with trees, dogs,sleds, people, and everything else they sell.
She has the houses for different seasons.
She has TOO many!
She had another closet built just to store them, ( for the different seasons)
Her house is more stocked then a gift store that sells them.

Every time I go over I steal something.
But I don't get out of the house with them.:laugh:
She takes inventory before I am let out of the house, bless her she is 87 with problems, I DON'T KNOW HOW SHE SEES WHAT IS MISSING she has so much.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I really like your layout. Keep posting more picts. I'd still like to see more. I notice some more locos in the case there that look like they need a little track love...


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great layout


----------

